# Best hunting knife



## walkinboss01 (Mar 28, 2012)

What's your opinion on the best hunting knife. Lock blade vs fixed blade, best brands, models, and best for the money. Thx-


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 28, 2012)

buck is the best....


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Apr 6, 2012)

Randall makes a great knife.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Apr 6, 2012)

honestly i think it all depends on what you like and what feels good in your hand 
i perfer the old- old timmers and case knifes  
my cousin loved bucks my son will buy a gerber every time he gets a dollar in his pocket


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 6, 2012)

Hard to beat a Buck Folding Hunter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2012)

A 3 inch drop point stainless steel blade, brushed finish, with a  desert ironwood handle. Fixed blade, full tang. Any one of our custom knifemakers right here on this forum can make one that will stand the test of time, and only get better with age.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> A 3 inch drop point stainless steel blade, brushed finish, with a  desert ironwood handle. Fixed blade, full tang. Any one of our custom knifemakers right here on this forum can make one that will stand the test of time, and only get better with age.



Something like this Nic?  This is one of my favorite ones.

John I.


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 6, 2012)

RT makes the finest knives you will ever put your hands on !!!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Buck Ranger. IMO.


----------

